

Script to get emails when someone unfollows you on twitter - andrewpbrett
http://gist.github.com/222182

======
antirez
It's not nice to care about people unfollowing you. Twitter is used by many as
a stream of news, so it's a natural process that my interests shifts over time
I want to unfollow people twitting about stuff that are no longer pertinent to
what I'm doing right now.

~~~
andrewpbrett
Fair enough - but "nice" has nothing to do with it. If you're using Twitter,
as many are, to get a message out, it's useful to know who no longer thinks
your message is interesting, especially if you can pair it with a cause (a
recent tweet that may have been offensive or a string of self-centered tweets,
e.g.).

Like I said, I was just tinkering around and thought I'd share something I
made that might be useful to someone.

~~~
jamesbritt
" ... or a string of self-centered tweets,"

Isn't that sort of the essence of Twitter?

------
Sujan
Don't like these kind of scripts. They are like "Yyz read your away message"
or even worse "Xyz closed your message window" in ICQ and other messangers.

But nice code.

~~~
NikkiA
_or even worse "Xyz closed your message window" in ICQ and other messangers._

Agreed about that, I've had (ex) coworkers give me grief about that, as if
closing their message window was some form of devaluing their comments... when
in reality I was just trying to make MY environment more manageable for
getting my work done, unbelievable. I wish IMs wouldn't include such pointless
notifications, I'm not even sure there is really any value to 'X is typing a
response'.

------
dacort
It'd be a little easier to do this by requesting followers/ids
([http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Twitter-REST-API-
Method%3A-follow...](http://apiwiki.twitter.com/Twitter-REST-API-
Method%3A-followers%C2%A0ids) ) if you have over 100 followers. That'll give
you 5,000 id's at a shot and then you can just do a simple diff of id's.

Yes, you'd have to then request their profile info so {1:6, other:0.5*dozen}.

------
adrianwaj
You can get an rss feed of unfollowers:
<http://rssfriends.com/only/unfollowers/yourusernamehere> (eg
<http://rssfriends.com/only/unfollowers/oliverg>) -- it's an undocumented url:
and at first, setup this site to track your username by entering it on the
homepage

------
Derferman
<http://useqwitter.com/>

Same idea, with zero maintenance

~~~
tlrobinson
It stopped working for me months ago. I don't know why.

~~~
indranil
maybe no one's stopped following you, you popular fellow, you!

------
Hexstream
Great, if enough people use this we'll see the emergence of _unfollow spam_.

------
zaidf
Is there anything like this for facebook? I'd kill for that:)

------
ryanwaggoner
If you're really concerned about people unfollowing you on Twitter, you're
probably using it wrong.

------
genieyclo
Am I the only one who smirked when he saw Ruby code for Twitter? Sorry, just
fits a stereotype ;)

~~~
jcapote
What else would you write it in (besides python)?

~~~
genieyclo
I just meant that the Ruby and Twitter in the same sentence provoke certain
stereotypical images in my head.

What would I write this in? I wouldn't write this.

Still, well done to the guy. It's good code.

~~~
andrewpbrett
... and the stereotype probably fits :)

I was just playing around with the API and thought I'd do this a quick little
exercise. Once it worked, I thought I'd share. Thanks for the kind words.

